
No country on Earth is taking the 2 degree climate target seriously - okket
http://www.vox.com/2016/10/4/13118594/2-degrees-no-more-fossil-fuels
======
Pr0GrasTiNati0n
Until we control volcano's & the sun then climate change will do what climate
change does......remember global warming...global cooling...each generation
has this bull shoved down their throats.

People should be more concerned with all the air traffic we have,the pollution
of our rivers & sea's,the forests in all our land's that are getting smaller
every year,the radiation spewing out of fukushima,the debt our kids will be
paying back to the corporate scum that are looking to own our water. While you
are all looking up at climate change,your anus's are being scrapped with a
rusty spanner.

------
MichaelBurge
Can a 2 degree increase in heat be used to generate electricity?

~~~
jdc0589
we build a giant Stirling engine where each half exists at a different point
in time.

Boom. problem solved.

